# Commscope Visipatch 360



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

WTF is a biscuit in an electrical context?

Do you have a link or a picture of the things you're working with? If they're anything like our normal telecom termination stuff then jamming the wires in with needle nose and a hammer is probably not compliant to Standards. Well maybe USOC.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ive never heard that term


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

erics37 said:


> WTF is a biscuit in an electrical context?
> 
> Do you have a link or a picture of the things you're working with? If they're anything like our normal telecom termination stuff then jamming the wires in with needle nose and a hammer is probably not compliant to Standards. Well maybe USOC.


Ok I'll start again, 

Just googled it and I think you guys call them connecting blocks, the pairs going into the wiring block are being cut off by the connecting blocks when they are being punched down with the correct tool. 

Pulling not jamming the pairs into the channels of the wiring block then flush cutting them rather than using the pair punchdown tool then using a hammer to tap the connector blocks onto the wiring block with alot less force than the connector block punchdown tool seems to rememedy the situation a little but ofcourse this is not ideal.

Page 5 gives a diagram of the wiring block and connector block set up, but I dont think anyone would find this relevent unless they have used the Visipatch system.

http://www.walkerfirst.com/wa_files/File/product/SYSTIMAX_VisiPatch_360_System.pdf


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Ive never heard that term


 
The connector blocks kind of look like cookies which we call biscuits over here... call it a slip of slang :whistling2:


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Around here a biscuit is a surface mount jack.

As for your terminations, I terminate each wire with a 110 tool then tap the clips, or biscuits as you call then in with the handle of a rubber screwdriver.

I haven't used that visipatch yet, but haven't had any problems doing it that way.


----------



## DJTheC (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm not a fan of those. I only use those at the demarcation panel or if replacing existing. 
I normally cut holes and use mpls or a single gang surface box.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah, I don't use them much either, mostly on backboards for dsl filters or to replace existing as you say.

I hate the mpls's though, get my hands cut up if I have to fish around, and sometimes they come loose.

I much prefer LV1's, alas my supply house has switched to a cheaper brand and no longer carries them.


----------



## rnichols (Apr 19, 2011)

Ive used those before.. they have special tools for them... or actually there for the impact tools..
MID Product ID Description Component Description Qty​760060350 VP360-788-HEAD VisiPatch 360 4-pair Head 4-pair Block Punch Down Block
for 788 Tool 1
760060368 VP360-914-BIT VisiPatch 360 1-pair Tool Bit 1-pair Punch Down Bit​for D-914 Impact Tool 1


----------



## DJTheC (Apr 1, 2008)

sarness said:


> Yeah, I don't use them much either, mostly on backboards for dsl filters or to replace existing as you say.
> 
> I hate the mpls's though, get my hands cut up if I have to fish around, and sometimes they come loose.
> 
> I much prefer LV1's, alas my supply house has switched to a cheaper brand and no longer carries them.


We use caddys and they come with drywall screws to secure the ears. Most of the time, we use Dynacom, Allen-tel, or other similar brands that are compatable for face plates (especially when working with telecom guys). Rarely we use Hubbel and if our client requests, we'll use Panduit brand.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

rnichols said:


> Ive used those before.. they have special tools for them... or actually there for the impact tools..
> MID Product ID Description Component Description Qty
> 760060350 VP360-788-HEAD VisiPatch 360 4-pair Head 4-pair Block Punch Down Block
> for 788 Tool 1
> ...


 
Yep, we have the 1 pair punchdown bit for the impact tool and the larger punchdown tool for the connector blocks.

All faults have been fixed for now but what is a concern to me is that conductors may be broken and just resting on the connector block still giving continuity but that is definantly not the ideal standard for our installs, removing the biscuit usually removes the pairs and without doing that we cannot inspect whether or not the conductors are broken or not.

Cheers for the other replies. :thumbup:


----------



## rnichols (Apr 19, 2011)

chewy said:


> Yep, we have the 1 pair punchdown bit for the impact tool and the larger punchdown tool for the connector blocks.
> 
> All faults have been fixed for now but what is a concern to me is that conductors may be broken and just resting on the connector block still giving continuity but that is definantly not the ideal standard for our installs, removing the biscuit usually removes the pairs and without doing that we cannot inspect whether or not the conductors are broken or not.
> 
> Cheers for the other replies. :thumbup:



Yea, we had used them in the comm centers in iraq, i know that lasted all of four months and we were ripping them out and replacing them quickly. I dont know why they made such an evil project. We did find out that if you stay with their cable and no one elses your golden, but if you stray from them your in unknown terriority. So i know thats not what you wanted to hear, but it is what it is.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

rnichols said:


> Yea, we had used them in the comm centers in iraq, i know that lasted all of four months and we were ripping them out and replacing them quickly. I dont know why they made such an evil project. We did find out that if you stay with their cable and no one elses your golden, but if you stray from them your in unknown terriority. So i know thats not what you wanted to hear, but it is what it is.


Well like you say it is what it is and its up to the project manager to make the call. We are using their CAT6A cable for our main outlets but the security guys have run some cheap CAT6 which I have to terminate on the panel so that will be interesting...


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

DJTheC said:


> We use caddys and they come with drywall screws to secure the ears. Most of the time, we use Dynacom, Allen-tel, or other similar brands that are compatable for face plates (especially when working with telecom guys). Rarely we use Hubbel and if our client requests, we'll use Panduit brand.


The LV1's are made by Arlington, I have some white plastic ones, I forget by who, that a use in some situations.

The caddy's with the drywall screw are the ones that tear my hands up, if I gave fish around with it installed. I've also cone across far too many of those hanging loose from poor install. They are easier to install faceplate screws however.

I mostly install Leviton, cost effective and have never had any issues. I'll install whatever the customer wants, to a point, or add same onto existing.


----------

